# Ruger Charger .22 LR.



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

I said I would post a pic of my Ruger Charger , well here it is . I have it sited in @ 75 yrds. ..


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a Charger and run the BX-25 mags. Neat/fun gun!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> I have a Charger and run the BX-25 mags. Neat/fun gun!


I love mine , wife is getting me the twin 25 round mag and the bx trigger for my b-day in oct. .. got to love the wife's .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Beautiful wood!


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Denton said:


> Beautiful wood!


That's what she said

That is a cool gun, now I have to go look it up


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

A very nice gun indeed. Chairman Cuomo has determined that it is too dangerous for us Serfs to have in the PRNY. I am ever so grateful to his wisdom and his love for the lowly Serfs that he takes time to tell us what is and is not safe to own.

Ever so grateful
Comrade DSDMMAT

That being said, it is a great looking piece and if I lived in a free state I would certainly own one.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice. What is the attraction to it? No criticism, but does it fill some sort of a gap between a pistol and rifle, or just for fun?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Nice. What is the attraction to it? No criticism, but does it fill some sort of a gap between a pistol and rifle, or just for fun?


I set it up for bench target shooting , It will take down small game &" great for head shots " , LMAO :vs_laugh:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like 2 screws and a rifle stock and instant SBR. Where legal of course.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Looks like 2 screws and a rifle stock and instant SBR. Where legal of course.


you can get a fold away for it , $90 .


----------

